
Any Half-Decent Hacker Could Break into Mar-A-Lago - panic
https://www.propublica.org/article/any-half-decent-hacker-could-break-into-mar-a-lago
======
patcheudor
I reported this one over six months ago now to the app developer and got no
response:

[http://imgur.com/a/G4RZo](http://imgur.com/a/G4RZo)

In this particular case it doesn't even matter if the WiFi at the resorts he
stays at is not secure, the resort focused applications many of his guests are
likely using aren't secure, allowing a networked MitM on either a rogue WiFi
or LTE network to ask and collect information of choice from guests.

Disclaimer: I've not compromised any Trump related servers, have not modified
traffic to any back-end applications, but rather intercepted and modified a
server response on my network to the mobile application running within my
environment. No systems not in my direct control were harmed in this
demonstration.

------
heifetz
Anyone thought Trump had the "best" security on his servers and networks? How
long before we find out that his entire network has been hacked by the
chinese, russians and many other countries.

~~~
ianai
Or somebody could get in there and start publishing his data for public good.

~~~
orbitingpluto
This should tell you everything you need to know:

[https://twitter.com/GossiTheDog/status/788489976266780672](https://twitter.com/GossiTheDog/status/788489976266780672)

------
nkrisc
All those networks and systems are almost certainly completely pwned. I'm sure
they were as soon as he emerged as the Republican frontrunner.

~~~
jobu
Seems very likely given that the Russians have hacked the White House in the
past:

 _Even after spending millions of dollars on security, the White House
admitted in 2015 that it was hacked by Russians._

------
r00fus
Trump will just file suit those who conduct the intrusion, or (more likely)
even those who inform of the possibility.

I expect ProPublica will get a visit from Secret Service soon.

~~~
cle
Will he? What if the intruders blackmail him, do you think he'll publicly sue
them?

~~~
r00fus
Considering how effective his previous lawsuits have been, it might be a good
way to claim malfeasance by a 3rd party (even if it isn't the one who might be
blackmailing him).

A show of force is always satisfying for a big ego.

------
jjuel
"The security aspect of cyber is very very tough! And maybe it's...it's hardly
doable"

------
onmobiletemp
Does anyone know what antenna that is? Ive been meaning to make or buy an
extremelely powerful (sensitive?) Wifi antenna for years now. I know nothing
about antennas or radios and one of these days ill have to change that!

~~~
debatem1
From their description it's probably a cantenna

------
trashdev33
If trump is as evil as people claim they can all expect CFAA arrests. There is
a disturbing trend developing of "its okay to hack the government because I
dont like the guy in charge this year". Something tells me that the federal
government can weather the storm a lot better than these sort of people.

------
blhack
Huh. So how long until somebody pwns their wifi network, gets access to their
security DVRs, and uses the information that the obtain from this to gain an
edge in the stock market.

~~~
cle
Or to blackmail the President...

------
woodandsteel
I wonder if one of the computers at Mar-A-Lago has a copy of Trump's tax
returns stored on it.

------
cat199
In other news,

Network/facility with normally lax/low security requirements utilizes normally
lax/low security protocols to protect it, author creates piece conflating
regular security levels processes with those needed for certain high security
visitors who utilize differing security protocols when visiting said
facillities.

alternately:

Public world not so secure! High security figures should use high security
when visiting!

~~~
wavefunction
That's why Mar-a-Lago guests were taking pictures with the guy who carries
around the nuclear football and posting them on social media, complete with
(unblurred in other copies) face. Because the security is so great there.

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-
politics...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/mar-
a-lago-hotel-guest-nuclear-football-donald-trump-shinzo-abe-japan-pm-north-
korea-missile-test-a7578366.html)

Trump is a security chump.

~~~
jacquesm
So is the independent. Trivial to run that through tin-eye.

